# Eine neue Gilde braucht Menschen mit Herz



## Sadira- (2. März 2008)

Die Gilde *Pech und Schwefel* die noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt sucht WoWler die Lust auf einen Neuanfang haben. Wir möchten zusammen eine Gilde aufbauen, in der man sich wohlfühlen kann.

Es gibt natürlich sehr viele Gilden aber ich möchte euch dennoch ans Herz legen einen Moment darüber nachzudenken ob ihr nicht Lust habt mit ein paar netten Leuten zusammen nocheinmal etwas aufzubauen.

Wir sind momentan 3 Gründer und 14 Neue, wir haben Humor und sind für jede Schandtat bereit. Wir sind zwischen 19 und 45 Jahren alt und suchen daher am liebsten Mitspieler die auch schon über 20 sind. 

Das wichtigste ist uns jedoch deine Einstellung zum Spiel. Du solltest locker sein und auch mal Dinge tun die nicht "optimal" sind. Du solltest nicht verkrampft auf Level 70 zusteuern sondern auch mal anhalten und Luft holen. Selbstaufgabe verlangen wir nicht, aber das du auch mal gerne etwas für andere tust.

Wir werden irgendwann Raids bestreiten aber wann das möglich ist, wird die Situation in der Gilde entscheiden. Wenn du gerne schnell in einen Raid möchtest sind wir das falsche für dich. Vielleicht schaffen wir es nicht vor WotLk einen Raid aufzubauen, aber dafür eine Gilde mit Zusammenhalt.

Wir sind auf dem Realm Tichondrius (PvP) und spielen Horde. 
Unsere Realmwahl fiel auf Tichondrius, weil es dort für einen PvP Realm eine nette Community gibt und die Horde recht stark vertreten ist. PvP haben wir gewählt, weil es einfach aufregender und autentischer ist mit der Allianz im Krieg zu sein.

Bitte meldet euch wenn euer Interesse geweckt ist.
Fragen beantworte ich auch gerne.

Kontaktmöglichkeiten: 
InGame: Sadira, Asalin oder Jadur ansprechen
http://www.pech-und-schwefel.net

Ich freue mich auf Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sadira


----------



## Tirydates (2. März 2008)

Hallo Liebe (noch kleine) Gemeinde.

Ich bin heute Mittag auf diesen Tollen Thread gestoßen und dachte mir : "Hey, das würde perfekt auf dich passen."

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mit WoW angefangen und spiele nun einen Paladin auf Horde Seite auf dem Realm Tichondrius und ich hätte sehr gern eine kleine nette Gemeinde um mich herum, mit der ich ab und zu vielleicht zusammen tolle Abenteuer erleben kann.

Mein Paladin ist nun schon lvl 28, würde aber trotzallem einen Neuen Charakter anfangen falls nötig. Denn ich bin der Meinung Gemeinschaft repräsentiert doch das schönste an einem Spiel, vorallem WoW gibt einem doch diese tolle Vielfalt zusammen auf Entdeckungsreise zu gehen. Da soll mich der Verlust von 28 Leveln nun auch nicht stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schreibe einfach mal ein wenig zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, komme aus NRW Gelsenkirchen und gehe dort noch zur Schule, wo ich bislang erfolgreich mein Abitur nachhole. Deswegen auch keine Zeit und Lust WoW in extremer Form zu spielen. Ich möchte viel lieber, das umfassende Spiel genießen. Wenn möglich nicht so ganz einsam, das wäre Ideal für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ein Toleranter, Humorvoller(wenn auch ab und zu auf seine eigene Art), Abenteuer lustiger Mensch.
Somit auch eigentlich recht Handzahm abhängig von der Art und Weise wie Menschen mir gegenüber begegnen.

Die Idee eine Gilde auf diese Art und weise auf zu gründen, gefällt mir unheimlich, deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich vielleicht Kontaktieren würdet, bei Interesse. Denn ich wäre sehr interessiert !

Ihr könnt mich ja evtl. hier oder Ingame erreichen, ich hinterlasse euch einfach mal meinen Nick im spiel:

" Tyridates "

Ich wünsche somit noch weiterhin viel Erfolg auf der Suche nach netten Mitgliedern für eure Gilde.

Mit liebevollen Grüßen euer 'Dates.


----------



## Sadira- (2. März 2008)

Hallo Dates, 

sehr symphatische Vorstellung und mich würde freuen wenn du bei uns mitmachen möchtest. Du musst dir nicht extra einen neuen Charakter erstellen. Wir sind inzwischen schon Level 19, also nähern wir uns langsam an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich versucht dich dann mal online zu erreichen.

LG Sadira


----------



## Sadira- (4. März 2008)

Inzwischen sind wir schon 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt euch immer noch gerne anschließen.


----------



## Sadira- (5. März 2008)

Unser neues Forum ist unter http://www.pech-und-schwefel.net zu finden.


----------



## Sadira- (8. März 2008)

Wir suchen euch immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht vergessen ihr könnt von Level 1 an dabei sein, einfach mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Sadira- (12. März 2008)

Immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Ringil (13. März 2008)

Ich hoffe Eure Vorsätze klappen bei Euch besser als das bei uns der Fall war. 

Viel Glück dabei.

Wenn ich wieder mal nen neuen Char anfange denke ich vielleicht an Euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hakuku (13. März 2008)

also, euer/dein thread hat mich dazu ermutigt, nochmals von vorn anzufangen; 
ich spiele auf Mal Garnis einen 70er Dudu und werde bei euch, so ihr wollt, bei null anfangen ... melde mich heute abend ingame.


----------

